# برنامه نویسی با محصولات مایکروسافت > برنامه نویسی مبتنی بر Microsoft .Net Framework > VB.NET >  پروژه چاپ باركد و برچسب قيمت همراه با سورس كد (دانلود كنيد)

## shahryari

سلام
با استفاده از نرم افزار قدرتمند استيمول علاوه بر گزارشگيري ، ميتونيد انواع باركد را نيز چاپ و توليد كنيد
--------
براي اين منظور بنده يك برنامه مفيد به زبان شيرين وي بي دات نت نوشتم كه براي دانلود براتون قرار ميدم

فايل Setup برنامه را از اينجا دانلود كنيد


اينم تصاويري از برنامه





---------------------------
نكته:
جهت استفاده از سورس كد ، حتما بايد نرم افزار استيمول ريپورت 2010 نصب باشد
جهت استفاده از فايل ستاپ به هيچ چيز نياز نيست (فقط كافي است نصبش كنيد)
جهت استفاده از مطالب اين تاپيك فقط كافي است روي دكمه "تشكر" كليك كنيد  :چشمک: 
----------------------
موفق و مويد باشيد

----------


## roya.raha

سلام
من استیمول آل تی میت  2012 نصب کردم این خطا را میده :

stim.jpg

میشه کاری کرد ؟! یا باید حتما سیمول ریپورت 2010 باشه ؟

یک خواهش دیگه میشه یک قسمت بارکد خوان هم به سورستون اضافه کنید.  :خجالت: 

سپاسگزارم

----------


## hossein_sh2008

با سلام
دوست عزیز امکانش هست این سورس رو با کریستال ریپورت با همین شکل گزارش طراحی کنید
ممنون میشیم ازتون

----------


## hossein_sh2008

كسي نيست اين سورس رو در اختيار همه قر بده؟آخه اكثر بچه ها با كريستال كار مي كنند

----------


## nima_8m

> سلام
> با استفاده از نرم افزار قدرتمند استيمول علاوه بر گزارشگيري ، ميتونيد انواع باركد را نيز چاپ و توليد كنيد
> --------
> براي اين منظور بنده يك برنامه مفيد به زبان شيرين وي بي دات نت نوشتم كه براي دانلود براتون قرار ميدم
> 
> فايل Setup برنامه را از اينجا دانلود كنيد
> 
> سورس كامل را از اينجا دانلود كنيد
> 
> ...


با سلام من این برنامه رو به شدت نیاز دارم کسی داره لینک خرابه مچکرم

----------


## systam

جناب شهریاری لینک مشکل داره

----------


## a_mohammadi_m

با سلام
اول از همه تشکر فراوان بابت زحمتتون و برنامه جالبتون
ولی یه مشکلی هست 
لینک خرابه لطفا اصلاحش کنید ملت سود ببرن
با تشکر

----------


## safa.net

کسی هست که سورس این برنامه رو داشته باشه؟

----------


## 336699

> کسی هست که سورس این برنامه رو داشته باشه؟


به قول یکی از اساتید ، چیز خاصی نداره  :لبخند گشاده!: 

شما خیلی راحت می توانید برنامه رو بسازید (نیاز به سورس نیست)

اگه حتماََ  سورس همین برنامه رو می خواهید ، می توانید  فایل exe برنامه را بعد از نصب از مسیر نصب برنامه پیدا کنید و با یک رفلکتور ، کد ها رو مشاهده کنید  :لبخند گشاده!:

----------


## shahryari

سلام دوستان شرمنده یه مدتی نبودم
انگار لینک خراب شده
.....
ای کاش زمان برمیگشت به اون موقعی که اینو نوشتم :ناراحت:

----------


## mohsenforghani

ممنون بابت قرار دادن این نرم افزار کاربردی.
ایده های خوبی بهم داد
ضمناً برای شما عزیز دل آرزو دارم که آینده بهتون لبخند بزنه...

----------

